
Sewer-gas-induced suspended animation is rapid and reversible - rms
http://www.thinkgene.com/sewer-gas-induced-suspended-animation-is-rapid-and-reversible/
======
mhb
I wonder if they are able to test for this at sporting events like shooting.

------
webframp
so it's like a pause button for meatspace?

